# Maple Syrup Heist



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

If you like maple syrup, better increase your stock. I bet the price goes up. Someone stole an elephant ton of the stuff... Here's the story.... sticky heist!

I'm amazed that the theft of maple syrup was so prevelant! Is there some kind of black market for maple syrup??? :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Think of the planning that went into stealing that much syrup.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's why I only use the fake corn syrup based junk. I was raised on the fake stuff so now when I try the real stuff it tastes fake to me!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

"millions of dollars" of anything is still, well, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS! :nuts:

maybe it was bootleggers and they're going to make alcohol?!!?!? :dunno:


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Think of the planning that went into stealing that much syrup.


I know! They consolidated alot of syrup at that one location to help prevent thefts. If there was a problem with theft you would think they would have guards?

I'm glad I'm not a big fan of maple syrup.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Maple Syrup Heist


That's a sticky situation. 

Yeah, I just wrote that. Perhaps a moderator will come along and give me a 3 day suspension. I deserve it.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a sticky situation.
> 
> Yeah, I just wrote that. Perhaps a moderator will come along and give me a 3 day suspension. I deserve it.


That's a sweet joke..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

And how could you even sell it? I'd assume that most of the syrup was destined to be sold at big retail stores, who get their stocks from a distributor,not some back alley goon. I just have visions of some guy in a trench coat saying "Psst...wanna buy some stuff?" and opening his coat to reveal it's full of pint jars of maple syrup.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Jason said:


> And how could you even sell it? I'd assume that most of the syrup was destined to be sold at big retail stores, who get their stocks from a distributor,not some back alley goon. I just have visions of some guy in a trench coat saying "Psst...wanna buy some stuff?" and opening his coat to reveal it's full of pint jars of maple syrup.


Good question, and one I was wondering about myself. From what I understood from the article this was maple syrup in bulk storage, i.e. in big drums, and would have to be have to be repackaged into retail containers.

There was such a large amount of syrup stolen that I imagine bulletins might go out to businesses that bottle syrup.

I wonder if it might end up being shipped to a foreign country?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They use maple syrup in tons of stuff now days besides pancake syrup; bacon, pork sausage, protein bars, etc. I am sure there are a number of places you could sell the stuff presuming that the thief or thieves were connected to some kind of food distributor or wholesaler. You would be amazed at how much product a company can go through in a short amount of time. Imagine how much syrup Perkins and Denny's go through in a week. 

I wonder if they dusted for prints. I would check them again Aunt Jemima.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

"The theft puts a cavity-sized dent in Quebec's syrup stock, considered to be a global strategic reserve of the sweet stuff"

After much hue and cry, Le Quebecois agreed to 'tap' into the SSR (Strategic Syrup Reserve) to alleviate the pain of pancake lovers regionwide. 
I use honey instead of syrup!
I assume they have one of those tanker trucks full of syrup sitting somewhere?
I often buy my syrup from a goon in a dark alley, you dont? Man you get great deals!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

We've been buying our maple syrup direct from the (whatever you call a maple syrup guy) although this spring I made dandelion syrup and we liked it so much we rarely have maple anymore.

Now whoever took it could just sit on it until everything collapses and then sell as it'll go up in value until it'll be worth it's weight in gold! Nah....


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is another "sweet" story about a large amount of sticky stuff... The Great Molasses Flood of Boston.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Molasses_Disaster


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I never cared for maple, either.

I always use Blackburn's... by far my favorite


----------

